# [Solved] Why GTA IV showing less onboard memory ?



## jkultimate (Sep 23, 2011)

Okay, I have ASUS M4A88T M LE motherboard.

It has *ATI RADEON HD 4250 or AMD880G chip set.*

On-board video memory that Windows 7 shows is *1660 MB *

*i54.tinypic.com/1rr7za.jpg


But when I start playing GTA IV, in its settings,* its only showing 247 MB..!!
*

*i55.tinypic.com/10q9axf.jpg

*Guyz, what is this? ? ? *

I KNOW its just a On-board. I cannot play smoothly.
But I donno why its only showing 247 MB?
*
Windows XP is showing 770 Mb*. (In DXDIAG)

please help me out.!


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 23, 2011)

in ur mb bios increase the amount of shared memory to 512


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 23, 2011)

@op,
 dxdiag shows the extra memory.actual memory of your on board is 64mb.if you want more increase the shared memory in bios.now may be in bios it is set to 256 so gta is showing 247mb.and yes if you increase the shared memory your physical memory(ram) will decrease as it will be shared with graphics.


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2011)

yep, it's clear that OPs bios has 256MB shared vid memory and that's why GTA IV is showing 247MB as vid memory - it would be better if OP can get a new gfx card to play this game properly and Op should also update the game to the latest version available


----------



## jkultimate (Sep 24, 2011)

topgear said:


> yep, it's clear that OPs bios has 256MB shared vid memory and that's why GTA IV is showing 247MB as vid memory - it would be better if OP can get a new gfx card to play this game properly and Op should also update the game to the latest version available



OK GUYS, but How to Increase shared memory on MB? I've looked at MB settings. There's no option called "BIOS" or "Shared memory".


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 24, 2011)

hey buddy, you have to look in BIOS for that option.at the start of your computer i.e., immediately after you switch on the computer tap the 'Del' key continuously you will get a blue screen with some options that is the 'BIOS' and make sure you don't screw up any option in their. just search for the shared memory option and increase it to 512 mb.but still i don't think you will get any noticeable performance improvement from it.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 24, 2011)

in ur advanced menu in bios go to chipset in northbridge config submenu u will find the option under internal graphicks mode "uma frame buffer size"



sukesh1090 said:


> .but still i don't think you will get any noticeable performance improvement from it.



i also think so get a dedicated card for smooth gameplay


----------



## jkultimate (Sep 25, 2011)

OK guyzzzz Thankyou.... I RESOLVED.. it...

There is no option called BIOS.

There is a option called Integrated Video chipset. 
From there I saw somethin like buffer memory...in that it has 64,128,256,512,1024 Mb's...

I selected 512. 

Now I can increase Texture quality to high, and shadow quality to top. But the Resolution remains same. 800*600. But I manged to get 20-25 FPS.


THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 25, 2011)

congrats buddy.and thats what was i was telling you from before that there is no option called BIOS it is like a operating system stored in a small chip on mobo to manage your hardware.when your computer starts first the bios loads and then your os.


----------



## jkultimate (Sep 25, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> congrats buddy.and thats what was i was telling you from before that there is no option called BIOS it is like a operating system stored in a small chip on mobo to manage your hardware.when your computer starts first the bios loads and then your os.



Ohkay... anyway tanx 4 everyone


----------

